# Différence entre 3 ème et 4 ème génération de l'ipod nano ?



## Carceflo (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
je souhaiterais savoir quelle est la différence (à par une grande différence esthétique) entre l'ipod nano 3 ème génération (plus petit et un peu carré) et l'ipod nano chromatique ? Est-ce qu'il n'y en a pas un mieux que l'autre surtout au niveau de la qualité ?
Que me conseillez-vous d'acheter ?

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses en tout cas. Je suis perdue dans ces différents modèles d'ipod !

À bientôt !


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

ils n'ont pas une grande différance, appart le design.

pour la qualité sonore, c'est un peu la même chose.

moi, je préfère l'ancien pour avoir le connecteur dock au millieu, et l'écran format large(le nouveau fais aussi ça mais il faut le tourner).

et je préfère le nouveau pour le design, les jeux avec l'accéléromettre.


----------

